# ISO talented artist for NSFW art commission ($20) (closed)



## kimuyukix (Jul 2, 2019)

Hello! I'm Haru, and I am in search of a talented artist for a sexy commission of me, a rabbit character. :3
The commissioned drawing will be absurd res (debatable) and will include shading and color (not debatable). It will feature me pleasuring myself, shall we say, to a zenith. ;3  What makes this interesting is, I have a sizeable knotted appendage.  How did that happen? Read here: F-list - Warning 
Please e-mail me at kimuyukix@gmail.com for more details!
Thank you!


----------

